# M&P Pro 9MM vs. M&P 2.0 9mm 5"



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Ever since the 2.0 M&P was released I have been waiting for a comparison of the M&P Pro 9mm 5" and the 2.0 5" 9mm. Has anyone here fired both at the range? If so, is the extra 100$ for the pro worth it as far as accuracy, reliability etc.? 
Have seen many reviews of the 2.0 on youtube but no side by side comparison with the 5" M&P PRO.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## 1168 (Aug 30, 2017)

I am also seeking more info on this.


----------



## esmith1721 (Nov 6, 2018)

yellowtr said:


> Ever since the 2.0 M&P was released I have been waiting for a comparison of the M&P Pro 9mm 5" and the 2.0 5" 9mm. Has anyone here fired both at the range? If so, is the extra 100$ for the pro worth it as far as accuracy, reliability etc.?
> Have seen many reviews of the 2.0 on youtube but no side by side comparison with the 5" M&P PRO.
> Thanks,
> Bob


With good sights and an APEX trigger the 2.0 5" will shoot with the best.


----------

